# Kazaa download for Linux



## perry38 (Apr 22, 2001)

Does anyone know where I can download Kazaa or Morpheus for Linux? Appreciate any help.
Perry


----------



## maxim2 (Jan 16, 2002)

http://www.mp3newswire.net/stories/2001/kazaalinux.html

There ya go!

--maxim2


----------



## perry38 (Apr 22, 2001)

Wow, quick reply. Thanks a bunch, go there right now. Again a million thanks.
Perry


----------



## perry38 (Apr 22, 2001)

Hey Maxim2....have you tried this link? Don't seem to work for me, what am I doing wrong?
Perry


----------



## maxim2 (Jan 16, 2002)

I think I discovered the problem.

It's the greedy record companies!

--Maxim2


----------



## perry38 (Apr 22, 2001)

thanks, I think I knew that. I found one on Morpheus with an exe extension but need it with a tar.gz extension, any idea where I can get it before Kazaa opens back up? (I think the court date is 1/31/02)
Thanks again for your help,
Perry


----------



## maxim2 (Jan 16, 2002)

Sorry. I think Morpheus is for Windows only. I'll keep my eyes open. 

--maxim2


----------



## perry38 (Apr 22, 2001)

Thanks for your help and appreciate you keeping your eyes open. I did find some things under software for Linux at Morpheus but with my windows OS, just not what I needed.
Perry


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

http://lopster.sourceforge.net/

-M


----------

